# how hard is it to get sand out of coat?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You will be just fine. Just wash her when you get back. Maybe take along a brush, comb & some spray to neaten the coat. I live at the beach & sand comes out easily enough. Have great fun.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I would hv her. Wear goggles and cover her eyes too


----------

